# So what does one do with their time?



## MarciKS

i am not yet retired and i am curious what those of you who have retired do with your time. how do you keep busy? i know my parents sleep a lot and watch a lot of tv. they used to go eat out a couple times a week. is there someplace to go to meet other seniors and maybe make some friends?


----------



## Gary O'

MarciKS said:


> how do you keep busy?


I really don't know how I did it when working.
Since retirement it's been balls to the wall
Building cabins
Clearing land
Buying/selling properties
Hiking over hill and dale (hills and dales wear me out anymore....never used to)

Most every night I fall into the Laz-y-boy and collapse
(I'm collapsed right now)



MarciKS said:


> my parents sleep a lot and watch a lot of tv


We no longer have a TV, since moving back to the cabin
When in town I'd watch a few shows
Not worth the time


----------



## MarciKS

you're retired and able to build cabins? i couldn't even mow the lawn without being wiped out.


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> I really don't know how I did it when working.
> Since retirement it's been balls to the wall
> Building cabins
> Clearing land
> Buying/selling properties
> Hiking over hill and dale (hills and dales wear me out anymore....never used to)
> 
> Most every night I fall into the Laz-y-boy and collapse
> (I'm collapsed right now)
> 
> 
> We no longer have a TV, since moving back to the cabin
> When in town I'd watch a few shows
> Not worth the time


I didn’t know your already moved back!!!


----------



## Gary O'

MarciKS said:


> you're retired and able to build cabins?


Built 'em before and after retirement

For me, retirement was just getting to do what I want to do...….all day long


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Sometimes it seems there aren't enough hours in the day for all my projects. In the summer I have my garden and yard work, sewing, embroidering, new recipes to try,even some woodworking projects and painting with my sons help during the winter. Looking at old photos, reading and I still enjoy the adult coloring books that were all the rage a few years ago.
And the one my hubby hates is arranging and rearranging everything in my home. I'm thinking about painting our bathroom this fall but haven't told him yet. 
 Visits from my grand kids.
I'm kind of a loner and have no desire to join groups or clubs. This forum is as social as I get.
I'm not much of a traveler but do like short trips. 
I join the hubby for a little TV watching in the evening but never during the day. To much fun stuff to do.


----------



## Gary O'

Ronni said:


> I didn’t know your already moved back!!!


Yup
Been here since mid April


----------



## Gaer

I have two huge wrap around porches and pole fences, which I'm restaining.   I design coloring books, do serious sculpting for bronze and am sculpting clay cartoon figures, design greeting cards, paint paintings, spend time on HERE. I communicate with angels and write a monthly feature article in a magazine.   Seems i'm always trying to organize things which is a bore.  Keep doing upkeep on my home and property. Write poetry.   Listen to my ole time rock and roll. Play with my dog.  Reinventing myself.   My books are on Amazon.  My art is on Flickr.
About socializing, nope.  none.  Absolutely alone.  Don't care.


----------



## Keesha

Where to start?
I’m more selective in my walking places. I divide my time between carving, painting, playing sax, singing, gardening ( built a greenhouse ) and my many enjoyable hobbies. Experimenting with different foods and recipes is fun. Try new things. Explore life more. Sometimes I enjoy having naps during thunderstorms.


----------



## Manatee

A long walk is through the supermarket for a load of groceries.  Second longest is to the mailbox.  The car is parked 20' from the front door.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Dear husband and I have been slowly renovating, upgrading, and refurbishing our home... bit by bit, year by year, as we have the money, and let me tell you, nothing keeps one busier than busying oneself in and around the home.

As for myself, I love gardening, so am always tinkering outside doing this and doing that, and between a little visiting every now and then with friends and family, cooking and baking, and just doing our own thing, we stay more than busy.


----------



## Gaer

MarciKS said:


> i am not yet retired and i am curious what those of you who have retired do with your time. how do you keep busy? i know my parents sleep a lot and watch a lot of tv. they used to go eat out a couple times a week. is there someplace to go to meet other seniors and maybe make some friends?


At first you feel guilty.  You SHOULD be working.  Something feels unnatural.  But soon, you're no longer governed by  clocks or by money.  You're just YOU!  There is nothing to prove to anyone.  You read, if you want to, you paint, if you want to.  listen to music, if you want to.  You have time to move at your own pace.  You are at once, limitless, boundless, infinite.  You're not resigning to old age.  You can now become the real you.
Expand your mind.  Indulge in your interests.  Do whatever you want!


----------



## CarolfromTX

We have a wonderful rec center in our town with programs for all age groups. We joined a bridge group. I had to drag Dave and he did not have a good time at first, because his bridge skills were rusty, and he made mistakes. I said he could stay home if he liked, but I was still going. And so he kept going with me, and guess what? His skills improved, and he enjoys it. We've made some great friends in that group. We've even gone on trips with them. We enjoy day trips, and other travel. Before our unfortunate incarceration, we were planning a trip to England. Sadly, not this year. Dave enjoys cooking (and he's very good at it!) and fussing with his plants on our deck. We do a crossword puzzle every morning and after dinner and most weeks we have a jigsaw puzzle set up in a spare room. Some days it's just nice to putter around the house.


----------



## katlupe

I swore to myself when I moved here two years ago that I would live each day to the fullest. I am always busy doing something and I live in a small studio apartment with only a small pet so not any upkeep to do on it. I write two blogs now, used to write four. But I am not writing a post daily, just when I want. I work on my family tree almost daily. I have been doing various projects, like going through photographs and giving them to family members. Making photo albums for my brother and my son for a present. I cook from scratch most of the time. I do not like to eat in restaurants very often or get fast food. I am on social media and get caught up in that, which I am trying to cut back on that a lot. I watch YouTube videos instead of television. 

Due to the quarantine, I am not doing much socialization. The other residents in my building normally have some social activities we do on a regular basis but right now we can't. One or two drop in to talk to me every now and then. Hopefully, the YMCA will open back up soon so I can talk to them about joining. They have special programs for senior citizens in our community. I want to get into a regular exercise program soon. Our small city normally has a lot of activities outside in the parks (that are right across the street from me). The art council is in one section of my building and they have a lot of things going on there all year long. The library is right across the street from me and they have various programs as well as books. I go places with my boyfriend or to his house about once a week or so.

I have never been one to take a nap unless I was sick. I do lay down though when my knees are unbearable. Just for 10 minutes or watch something on YouTube or Amazon Prime, then I can get back up and am fine. I am never bored. I forgot.......I also take rides around the park on "Jazzy" (my mobility chair). Sometimes I just need fresh air.


----------



## moviequeen1

Before the virus hit,I volunteered 3 mornings/wk at 2 local organizations
On Mon&Tues mornings,I volunteer at org called'Canopy of Neighbors"{also a member} working in the office.I have a list of other members I call to see how they are doing.Since March,I've been calling from home every Mon,they all appreciate the call
On Thurs,I volunteer in the business office at my church,doing weekly computer tasks,helping the ladies with various projects,our church is still closed
I take 2-3 walks/day depending on the weather,I'm a life long walker.I read alot books,do the daily NYT crossword puzzle,been doing them for yrs
In the summer,I sit outside in our community garden either reading or talking with other residents,now wearing masks social distancing
I have no idea where the time goes,but its important to stay busy


----------



## LindaB

I am much busier now than when I worked! I read a lot and belong to a book club. I crochet, make all kinds of gifts for the holidays. I teach line dance 3 days a week at the senior center (when it is open after this coronavirus)! I write short stories for my own enjoyment, and belong to a writing group. I love cooking and baking which is good because I have food restrictions because of my health so I cook some "specialties ." I have my dogs to look after...well, they look after me, too Before this Covid, I regularly went to lunch and movies with friends, I do miss that. I also went to the gym before Covid. Now I walk a bit also while listening to an audiobook or podcasts.


----------



## JustBonee

In any  24 hr. period  I never seem to be bored since I retired 15 yrs. ago  ...and I live in a small senior  apartment these days.     I'm good at sleeping  . and get in over 8 hours every night....   but no daytime napping ever.  
I hit the floor running early every morning  with a long  walk with my dog before the heat/sun gets  going.  That's my favorite time of the day.
We do a routine of three walks everyday,   and it has helped me in my general health too.

I used to knit, sew, and read books .... but can't do any of those things anymore because of eyestrain ..
My time is spent keeping my apartment in super shape ... cleaning, decorating and rearranging _all the time_. ..   And my favorite place is my  outdoor  patio that I keep full of plants.  I sit out there often and watch the world go by.... great view,  on the 3rd floor facing toward the city.  
Life is good. 
Waiting for the day my grandkids can come over again,  and spend time shopping together.


----------



## hellomimi

I love what I'm doing so it doesn't feel like I'm  working. I get a heaping dose of mental stimulation which keeps me on my toes. Working with "kids" doing their clinicals make me understand their generation and how to get along with them. 

I'm not thinking of retirement, I'm planning to go back to school for further learning.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> i am not yet retired and i am curious what those of you who have retired do with your time. how do you keep busy? i know my parents sleep a lot and watch a lot of tv. they used to go eat out a couple times a week. is there someplace to go to meet other seniors and maybe make some friends?


This is a pretty broad question. I would narrow it down to:
- Early retirement when you are still fairly vigorous which I think would be when we are between 60 and about 75: (We traveled quite a bit, hiked, took cruises, did a lot of landscaping, rode my motorcycle, visited far-flung family members, remodeled the house, went to the gym or swam several times a week, participated in frequent potluck dinners where we ate too much, took in a number of shows on Broadway, got into Yoga in a big way, and took up watercolor painting.)
- Later retirement when a lot of energy has departed and various aches and pains start to need increased attention. In my case this started around 76: (the motorcycle leaves, doctors appointments take more time, getting a good night's sleep doesn't always happen, the wife mandates that I stay off the roof, I start getting yard service, we start to go out for nice lunches rather than dinners, wine consumption takes a nosedive, travel overseas becomes rare, TV watching increases, reading decreases because of declining eyesight, and I had to start dealing with prostrate cancer.)

And then along came COVID19 which changed the equation even more drastically for all of us.

Your parents sound like they are in the later stage of retirement; cut them a lot of slack.


----------



## JustBonee

Agree @Pecos  ... retirement comes at many ages,  and different degrees of life activity.   
Sleeping a lot,  and sitting in front of a TV for hours on end probably has a lot to do with health ...   both physical and mental.  

I'm 77 this year,  but still plowing ahead with ideas for " the future."  ...   Maybe I won't get there,  but planning is sure fun.


----------



## Pinky

We're 72 and 73. I've done a lot of ESL volunteering through the years, but have stopped now.
My husband got his teaching certificate once he retired from Engineering and Systems Mgt. Right now, they are doing Zoom conversation classes, twice a week. They used to be held at a local library and ESL Centres through govt. run programs.


----------



## DaveA

I never realized that we were supposed to give any thought as to what we would or should do during retirement?  One thing didn't change - - we rarely chose to "socialize" with other folks before retirement and nothing has changed since.  Possibly if we weren't surrounded by our kids and grandkids it would have been different.  By choice, they are our most enjoyable friends and some are also grand-parents.

"Activities" also leave me cold.  I've only been in a local senior center once in the past 28 years of retirement although we did visit one a few times when in Florida.  We've spent a lot of time in Maine and Florida during these years but basically just drift along, day to day, doing what seems to be enjoyable at the moment.  As we've moved into our mid 80's some of our most enjoyable "activities' are good mid-day naps.


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> This is a pretty broad question. I would narrow it down to:
> - Early retirement when you are still fairly vigorous which I think would be when we are between 60 and about 75: (We traveled quite a bit, hiked, took cruises, did a lot of landscaping, rode my motorcycle, visited far-flung family members, remodeled the house, went to the gym or swam several times a week, participated in frequent potluck dinners where we ate too much, took in a number of shows on Broadway, got into Yoga in a big way, and took up watercolor painting.)
> - Later retirement when a lot of energy has departed and various aches and pains start to need increased attention. In my case this started around 76: (the motorcycle leaves, doctors appointments take more time, getting a good night's sleep doesn't always happen, the wife mandates that I stay off the roof, I start getting yard service, we start to go out for nice lunches rather than dinners, wine consumption takes a nosedive, travel overseas becomes rare, TV watching increases, reading decreases because of declining eyesight, and I had to start dealing with prostrate cancer.)
> 
> And then along came COVID19 which changed the equation even more drastically for all of us.
> 
> Your parents sound like they are in the later stage of retirement; cut them a lot of slack.


yes the folks have failing health so it's understandable. 

why does the wine consumption nose dive?


----------



## Kaila

There are many things people can do with the time, if they remain well enough to do them, Marci.

Some people need or want to continue to work, often part-time, and sometimes at something different.  That gives structure to the days and weeks, but one could also plan one's own schedule, of walks, or indoor activities.
There are so many hobbies and interests, one could expand, or take up.....and joining some group is a good idea, if one likes their focus and the particular people.

There are classes, and non-profits...... or something you'd always wanted to learn.....
but most people just do their regular interests.
Again, IF they are still able to.

It is good to try to think of developing at least some long-term interests, or lifelong type of hobbies, that wouldn't end, if/when, you become less physically able.

Though some of those become difficult as well, for unexpected reasons....so one needs to expect to adapt.....repeatedly.

It's best if you can keep from defining your self and your value, completely by an activity or job, that depends on your physical strength, that might not always be dependable, later on.
It's a very hard transition to make, for those of us, who've done that.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> yes the folks have failing health so it's understandable.
> 
> why does the wine consumption nose dive?


The first glass is great, the second is ok, my pillow starts calling me if I try to go for a third.


----------



## RadishRose

hellomimi said:


> I'm planning to go back to school for further learning.


Good for you Mimi! I live across the road from an adult eduction center. I really should take advantage. 

I like your new avatar, look how cute you are!


----------



## Mr. Ed

What do I do with my time? Oh, you know? Work part time, scuba class/study and underwater maneuvers, drive residents to destination, computer, care for my very independent wife, Dad, social interaction, read, watch tv & movies on Samsung Big-Screen, try to stay cool in hot weather. Swimming, snorkeling, open water, dive practicing, imaginary associations


----------



## Keesha

Gaer said:


> At first you feel guilty.


You do?
 I sure didn’t.


----------



## Gaer

Keesha said:


> You do?
> I sure didn’t.


Oh!  i DID!  Worked all my life,2 and 3 jobs most of the time. (long story)   but I felt so guilty for not going to work,for a long time!


----------



## Keesha

Gaer said:


> Oh!  i DID!  Worked all my life,2 and 3 jobs most of the time. (long story)   but I felt so guilty for not going to work,for a long time!


Before I retired I had my own business which I gradually reduced over time and stopped. There was zero guilt; just relief. My husband will be more like you. He’s been with the same company for over 25 years.


----------



## MickaC

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Sometimes it seems there aren't enough hours in the day for all my projects. In the summer I have my garden and yard work, sewing, embroidering, new recipes to try,even some woodworking projects and painting with my sons help during the winter. Looking at old photos, reading and I still enjoy the adult coloring books that were all the rage a few years ago.
> And the one my hubby hates is arranging and rearranging everything in my home. I'm thinking about painting our bathroom this fall but haven't told him yet.
> Visits from my grand kids.
> I'm kind of a loner and have no desire to join groups or clubs. This forum is as social as I get.
> I'm not much of a traveler but do like short trips.
> I join the hubby for a little TV watching in the evening but never during the day. To much fun stuff to do.


,
Ruth....don't mean to steal your " What you like to do " You're almost like a twin.....not enough hours in a day either, all my likes, except haven't got into any kind of woodwork, are same as yours, sewing, handwork, recipes, colouring and painting.....have lots of adult coloring books as well....then i found coloring online.....love it.....jigsaw puzzles online.....love them too. Lots of hours in my yard as well. I am too, a bit of a loner, don't do clubs or groups. Tv is minimal, pretty much on just for noise.   Thank you for your post.


----------



## ronaldj

i still do it all, just takes a little bit more time/


----------



## MarciKS

Mr. Ed said:


> What do I do with my time? Oh, you know? Work part time, scuba class/study and underwater maneuvers, drive residents to destination, computer, care for my very independent wife, Dad, social interaction, read, watch tv & movies on Samsung Big-Screen, try to stay cool in hot weather. Swimming, snorkeling, open water, dive practicing, imaginary associations


imaginary associations? lol!


----------



## MarciKS

i doubt i'd feel guilty if i had to quit working altogether. i've done my time.


----------



## Don M.

MarciKS said:


> i doubt i'd feel guilty if i had to quit working altogether. i've done my time.


 
Same here...I had a great career, but I wouldn't want to go back to work for twice what I was making.  Retirement is Great...IF you find something you enjoy doing, and keep at it.  The secret, IMO, is to find some activities that exercise both your mind and body.  Laying around watching TV and snacking all day is a Sure way to destroy your health and lead to a miserable existence that does little other than fill your calendar with doctor visits.


----------



## MarciKS

Don M. said:


> Same here...I had a great career, but I wouldn't want to go back to work for twice what I was making.  Retirement is Great...IF you find something you enjoy doing, and keep at it.  The secret, IMO, is to find some activities that exercise both your mind and body.  Laying around watching TV and snacking all day is a Sure way to destroy your health and lead to a miserable existence that does little other than fill your calendar with doctor visits.


I'm already having health issues that may not allow for exercise. So we'll see.


----------



## Don M.

MarciKS said:


> I'm already having health issues that may not allow for exercise. So we'll see.



There are some good simple, non-stressful exercises that can be done with things like Yoga and Tia Chi....if things like engaging in gym type activities are too much to handle.  Even taking a nice walk around the neighborhood is far better than sitting or laying around all day.  

I've lost a few old friends over the past decade....and they all seem to have given up and let the TV and excessive weight gain take over their lives.


----------



## Invictus

I do whatever I want to do... I live for a living.


----------



## MarciKS

for right now i play with food for a living. lol


----------



## OneEyedDiva

When I first retired 22 years ago I was busy with things for and with my mother. I was also baby sitter, taxi driver for my grandchildren who were young at the time. My mother and husband joked that I was busier during retirement than when I worked. The year I retired, I got a digital piano which opened up the world of composing for me. Eventually I worked on music that became songs for my album. My husband had projects and causes that also kept me busy.  Once I "discovered" the computer, internet and social networking....I spent *a lot* of time online....too much.

It seems that there was never enough time. When we could we took trips. Both of us loved to shop so we'd be out looking around different stores. After he passed I traveled alone. I went to Planet Fitness a couple of times a week then joined a senior center which I attended twice a week on exercise days. I got a good work out there (exercises plus dancing). COVID caused it to shut down. I've been catching up with some things around here; I'm back doing music. I watch T.V., sometimes at meal times or once I settle down. Being on 3 social networking sites and keeping up with all my family and online friends takes time.

@Keesha and @Gaer  You ladies ROCK! I love that you are both *so* creative. I think it's major cool that you're musical and *play the sax* Keesha!


----------



## CindyLouWho

Not really doing what I'd like to be doing.  Just working, "working out" when I'm not working, taking care of my sweet 18 year old cat, and the house, lawn, groceries, errands.......I need some serious fun .........soon, or I'm going to lose it!


----------



## Myquest55

I worried - before we took the plunge - that we wouldn't be active enough.  But, OH MY!  Until the Covid-19 "Stay at Home" order, we had hit the ground running when we retired and moved.  I reached out ahead of time through the EGA (Embroidery Guild of Amer.) so had one group to attend when we arrived in Maine.  

Once I started talking to people here, I found all kinds of other groups!  Besides embroidery, there is Wed. stitch, Thurs. lace makers, and Friday knitters.  I would also love to join a spinning, weaving or quilting group but... no time now.  I handle our finances and keep an eye on our investments.  Our yard had loads of flowers and after adding 10' to the living room, a deck and patio, I have been moving plants around, sowing seeds for herbs and harvesting rhubarb.  DH mows the lawn, has joined the church and taken a place on their board plus a Bible Study group.  He volunteers at the nearby city soup kitchen once a month and attended gym classes for Parkinsons.  Turns out, our town has an incredibly active Recreation Dept. and Seniors Group.  There are exercise classes, enrichment classes and trips!  It has been overwhelming!!  I also read alot of history and am researching, with a friend, for a book we want to write. (who knows if we'll ever finish it but it has been a fun project and interesting to work on!)

We had also been visiting area Retirement Communities - looking for the ultimate CCRC since our kids are spread out "away."  Since some of the waiting lists are up to 8 years long, it also gives us an excuse to drive around the state and meet new people too!  We've tried new restaurants and had was just getting to know another couple who moved here about the time we did.  You just need to reach out - on line and in person - there is probably more to do than you realize!  ENJOY yourself!!  We look forward to getting back to it!


----------



## MarciKS

8 yrs long? wow!


----------



## Myquest55

8 years is the longest we've come across but, most of them are 4-6 years.  Each community is set up a little differently from the next so it pays to get the tour and talk to the Sales Mgr.  We have our names on one list so far and had planned to visit 2 or 3 this spring but... that hasn't happened yet.  The one list we're on, has kept us informed.  They have had no Virus cases and only 3 in that county.  So far, so good!


----------



## MarciKS

sales manager? is ccrc a christian living community? do you have to buy your place there?


----------



## Myquest55

Sorry - CCRC = Continuing Care Retirement Community.  You usually buy in - as a condominium or co-op.  It generally has all levels of care from occassional assistance to bedridden nursing care.  My father was in an Erickson Community - which was AMAZING!  There isn't one in Maine - but there are a lot of things to chose from.


----------



## MarciKS

i think i understand what you're talking about.


----------



## Manatee

Retired 23 years now, sometimes I wonder how I found the time to go to work.


----------



## Ronni

Manatee said:


> Retired 23 years now, sometimes I wonder how I found the time to go to work.



@Manatee I just read your response to Ron...we both got a real kick out of it!!


----------



## peppermint

I loved my job in a school....I was a Secretary for the front desk with 2 other ladies....I did that for 25 years....
Before that I stayed home with my 2 children....We only had 1 car and Hubby was working....After the kids
getting older I started taking some odd jobs....I wasn't happy, I wanted something else to do...So I took
the job at the High School....Only 1 mile away from home....

I still have friend's that I worked with....We see each other for Lunch as often as we can.....
My husband also retired.....We are both getting our rewards.....Sometimes it was hard, Hubby went to work 
in NYC 2 hours away for five days a week....Sometimes he had work at home on 9/11....He had to still work...
He was a lucky one in the city...Thank God....He lost some he knew....

A few years after retiring he had a Open Heart Surgery...Then had Cancer....It doesn't go away....It lingers...
So we take one day at a time....

Be Well, everyone....We lived a life, but don't take advantage of anything that comes along....It does!!!!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

I don't have a need to stay busy at almost 66 but I am doing less because of COVID-19. I don't like to keep a schedule so volunteering is out. I cut cable about 4 years ago and only watch free broadcast channels available with my $15 indoor antenna. Mostly NFL & college football in season. Lately I have been watching some westerns on a channel called GRIT. Never knew it existed until I flipped through all of the available channels. It's really nice watching some of the old Randolph Scott, John Wayne and Audie Murphy westerns. 

Before the virus hit, I normally took 4 long cruises a year. When at home, I visited the gym for
a body pump class and aerobics 6 days a week.

Currently, I go to a local park daily to do a 4 mile brisk walk at just under an hour. Even though
the gym has reopened with certain restrictions, I have stayed away out of caution since I believe
in science and not hoaxes. Reading is a hobby so always have books from the local library.

Anyway, I like to go places internationally. Cruising again may have to wait until 2022.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I am doing and have done things that were beyond my ability prior to 2012, my mind was shattered by mental illness and the very most I could do was feed my nicotine addiction in the laundry room away from all social interaction. This was my life for 34 years. 
I call it a miracle that March Easter when my medication intake was more than any man could handle. With no will of my own, I was led into the bathroom, opened the curtain and turned the shower on. 

My background is Christian. Since childhood I thought I was saved. After all, my father baptised me? On the day of my true baptism I pulled back the shower and entered the warm stream of water washing over my broken mind and body. I paused momentarily before leaving from the other side of the shower curtain. It was a resurrection; since that time I have maintained steady employment, got my Bachelor's degree and lived better than before. 

I love life, it is who I am.


----------



## hiraeth2018

MarciKS said:


> i am not yet retired and i am curious what those of you who have retired do with your time. how do you keep busy? i know my parents sleep a lot and watch a lot of tv. they used to go eat out a couple times a week. is there someplace to go to meet other seniors and maybe make some friends?


Retired graphic designer here... the projects just come naturally. I have recently moved to the beach. The peace comes with long walks on the sand, the sound of waves crashing, lots of wind and time to contemplate what I can no longer change. Acceptance comes. And i'm never being in a hurray to be anywhere any longer.


----------



## Pecos

hiraeth2018 said:


> Retired graphic designer here... the projects just come naturally. I have recently moved to the beach. The peace comes with long walks on the sand, the sound of waves crashing, lots of wind and time to contemplate what I can no longer change. Acceptance comes. And i'm never being in a hurray to be anywhere any longer.


Beautiful photo and I love watching those birds run in and out just ahead of the surf.


----------



## bowmore

I have been retired for 10 years. I wrote sort of a long essay on these wonderful years, and would like to share them.
Today is the 10th anniversary of my retirement. I only waited long enough in January 2009 to be sure my profit sharing (7.5%of my salary) was deposited to my 401K. The next day we were on an airplane to Santiago, Chile for 14 day tour of South America.

It has been an exciting 10 years, mostly due to my new wife, who was also widowed.

She said she wanted to travel, to see things she had only dreamed about. Our first trip together was to Tahiti, which she had dreamed about from the age of 17. In fact, we were married on the island of Santorini, Greece while on another cruise. Well, after 51 trips, 17 cruises and 500 travel days, our bucket list is just about complete.

We recently upgraded our cars from a 1998 and 2003 to a 2017 and 2016. Being Financially Independent, we paid cash for both cars. NO car payments.

Other than traveling, you might ask what I have done to fill the time. I renewed my pilot’s license, and dedicated myself to flying for 2 charitable organizations. The main one is Angel Flight West, flying patients to and from their appointments in distant cities.

This gives the patients the opportunity to receive advanced treatment at no transportation cost to them. Some of the patients have conditions so rare I have to Google the condition to just to see what it was. The other is Pilots n’ Paws, flying rescued animals to new forever homes.

I have accumulated over 400 hours doing these flights, paying for them out of my own pocket,

For fun, I have also had the opportunity to pilot a Korean War MiG-15 jet as well as three WW2 aircraft, an SNJ trainer, a B-25 bomber, and to celebrate my 80th birthday, a P-51 Mustang. I also joined the United Flying Octogenarians which is an organization for pilots over 80.

I volunteered with the IRS/AARP doing tax preparation for seniors and low income clients. Recently I started volunteering at a local Hospice repairing their wheelchairs and walkers.

I also volunteer for a local railroad society and act as a car attendant on a local tourist railroad, helping passengers get on and off the cars and punching tickets. I am also in the process of restoring a 23 Ton switch engine, which is almost as old as me, but I am in better shape.

As you can see, I have been busy and productive for the past 10 years of retirement, and it has made me a happy man.

I have to thank my parents, who lived to be 93 and 102 for giving me the genes that keep me going. I am blessed with good health and hope to celebrate many more anniversaries with my wife.
Life is good!


----------



## Ellen Marie

I have a house.   That being said, I always have a list of things to get done.   I have a yard.   That list is even longer.   I try to exercise 3-4 times a week, work part-time at two different jobs as needed, and cook, wash dishes, laundry, cook, wash dishes, laundry, cook, wash dishes, laundry.   Oh wait, maybe you mean hobbies?   I like to garden, that is a long list of things to do also.  I play the piano.   I like to sew.  I like archaeology and sometimes get to go on a dig..... If I ever get time, I am going to return to crocheting, get my pics organized, and for Christmas, I just mixed up some vanilla beans with (shhh... vodka) and am getting ready soon to make a dozen candles for Christmas gifts.   Ordered the soy wax and evergreen scent, picked up a dozen half-pint canning jars to hold the candles.    This is my first try at making real vanilla flavoring from beans, takes six months to two years for it to be premium, so this is for Christmas 2020.   Goodness, I'm making myself tired writing all this.   

Most summers, I have grandkids about 1/3 of the time, but not this summer.   I might get caught up this summer.....  or not.


----------



## JustBonee

Ellen Marie said:


> *I have a house.   That being said, I always have a list of things to get done.   I have a yard.   That list is even longer.  .*.....



I remember that life!  .... for me alone in a large house w/large yard  I  worried about getting out of that situation.  ... was getting too old for that lifestyle.    The day finally came a few years ago,    and I'm thankful everyday to be free of responsibility and headaches.  
.... After kids were all grown and gone,  my husband died,  and being there didn't make any sense for me.  

I feel like a new person these days, enjoying life in my own apartment,  and doing only things I want to do.   ... new friends,  new car.       
...   my only wish  is that  I had a tad bit more room on my patio  for planting things ..  I still enjoy gardening.   (on a small scale)


----------



## Ellen Marie

Bonnie said:


> I remember that life!  .... for me alone in a large house w/large yard  I  worried about getting out of that situation.  ... was getting too old for that lifestyle.    The day finally came a few years ago,    and I'm thankful everyday to be free of responsibility and headaches.
> .... After kids were all grown and gone,  my husband died,  and being there didn't make any sense for me.
> 
> I feel like a new person these days, enjoying life in my own apartment,  and doing only things I want to do.   ... new friends,  new car.
> ...   my only wish  is that  I had a tad bit more room on my patio  for planting things ..  I still enjoy gardening.   (on a small scale)


I worry a bit, but I think that the time to move is still a while down the road.  I can't imagine living in an apartment with two dogs.  I would have to take them walking several times a day.  Now... they just come and go in the doggie door.   I would not want to give up my pets.   I guess if I lived in an apartment, it would be clean and minimized.  What do you do when you get it all organized and clean, you know, when everything is done?   I would probably just sit around and cook and eat.   I am truly glad, though, that you like your new life.


----------



## MarciKS

Ellen Marie said:


> I have a house.   That being said, I always have a list of things to get done.   I have a yard.   That list is even longer.   I try to exercise 3-4 times a week, work part-time at two different jobs as needed, and cook, wash dishes, laundry, cook, wash dishes, laundry, cook, wash dishes, laundry.   Oh wait, maybe you mean hobbies?   I like to garden, that is a long list of things to do also.  I play the piano.   I like to sew.  I like archaeology and sometimes get to go on a dig..... If I ever get time, I am going to return to crocheting, get my pics organized, and for Christmas, I just mixed up some vanilla beans with (shhh... vodka) and am getting ready soon to make a dozen candles for Christmas gifts.   Ordered the soy wax and evergreen scent, picked up a dozen half-pint canning jars to hold the candles.    This is my first try at making real vanilla flavoring from beans, takes six months to two years for it to be premium, so this is for Christmas 2020.   Goodness, I'm making myself tired writing all this.
> 
> Most summers, I have grandkids about 1/3 of the time, but not this summer.   I might get caught up this summer.....  or not.


Not just hobbies. I'm open to listening to all of how you guys fill your days.


----------



## MarciKS

Ellen Marie said:


> I have a house.   That being said, I always have a list of things to get done.   I have a yard.   That list is even longer.   I try to exercise 3-4 times a week, work part-time at two different jobs as needed, and cook, wash dishes, laundry, cook, wash dishes, laundry, cook, wash dishes, laundry.   Oh wait, maybe you mean hobbies?   I like to garden, that is a long list of things to do also.  I play the piano.   I like to sew.  I like archaeology and sometimes get to go on a dig..... If I ever get time, I am going to return to crocheting, get my pics organized, and for Christmas, I just mixed up some vanilla beans with (shhh... vodka) and am getting ready soon to make a dozen candles for Christmas gifts.   Ordered the soy wax and evergreen scent, picked up a dozen half-pint canning jars to hold the candles.    This is my first try at making real vanilla flavoring from beans, takes six months to two years for it to be premium, so this is for Christmas 2020.   Goodness, I'm making myself tired writing all this.
> 
> Most summers, I have grandkids about 1/3 of the time, but not this summer.   I might get caught up this summer.....  or not.


I saw vanilla beans & vodka & I'm gonna say "what?" What are you doing with those & when do I get mine? LOL


----------



## MarciKS

Ellen Marie said:


> I worry a bit, but I think that the time to move is still a while down the road.  I can't imagine living in an apartment with two dogs.  I would have to take them walking several times a day.  Now... they just come and go in the doggie door.   I would not want to give up my pets.   I guess if I lived in an apartment, it would be clean and minimized.  What do you do when you get it all organized and clean, you know, when everything is done?   I would probably just sit around and cook and eat.   I am truly glad, though, that you like your new life.


Find more hobbies?


----------



## hellomimi

I just started dabbling in belly dancing. I'm loving it!


----------



## Trippy Hippie

I am just recently retired from owning my own business since I was 25 years old. I retired back in March just before this whole Covid-19 virus thing hit really hard and handed my business over to a longtime worker of mine. So basically I have been in my home most of the time. I am lucky enough to have a pool where i can relax in my backyard on a hot day. I sip Martini's a lot at watch movies and TV.


----------



## Capt Lightning

We 'retired' in our mid 50's and it was the best career move that we made.  We re-located to the other end of the country and bought an old house (c.1830-40) which we restored.  Before the virus came along, we had developed a lifestyle of gardening, theatre visits and holidays, both in the UK and Europe.  The travel and theatre bit has been put on hold for a while, but there's not enough hours in the day for all the other projects.
We're only in our late 60's now. Hopefully a few years yet to grow old disgracefully.  Let the good times roll.


----------



## Lovely Rita

My husband and I are retired and we enjoy watching movies in our home together and taking walks together in the evening. I do like to dabble in the garden as well. I am 70 and my husband is 73.


----------



## Sunny

I have two different answers.

Pre-virus:  Lots of social interaction, such as lunch and dinner with friends and family, writing, directing, and performing with our theater group, playing bridge, rummi cub, and scrabble, political activism. For several years, lawn bowling, until the bug bites got too much. Projects such as our annual family calendar with pictures of all of us on every page, reading, sorting through old slides. Did a fair amount of travel.

Post-virus:  Streaming TV (Netflix, Prime, HBO), reading, knitting, jigsaw puzzles, container gardening on the balcony, time on computer, walking outside.


----------



## FastTrax

Hi folks. I am new to this so please be gentle. I hired on in 1968 and just retired in 2018. Two years later I'm still trying to find my niche. It'll still have something to do with the high iron probably. Just can't get railroading out of my blood. Take care everyone be blessed and stay safe.


----------



## Pinky

Welcome, FastTrax. We're gentle people here .. well, most of us are  Whereabouts are you from? Don't have to divulge, if you'd rather not. I'm in Toronto.


----------



## Ferocious

*So what does one do with their time?*

*Retire??? Not me!!! Everyday I go into all the grotto's, to make sure that the elves are making enough toys for the kids everywhere, well, let's face it, blink and it will be Christmas. *
*That reminds me, I need to put Rudolph and his mates on a diet, hmmm, myself as well. 
Did I really wear that Santa suit last year?  *
*I must shorten this beard too, I keep trapping it in my fly......... which makes my eyes water 'profusely'. *


----------



## Liberty

FastTrax said:


> Hi folks. I am new to this so please be gentle. I hired on in 1968 and just retired in 2018. Two years later I'm still trying to find my niche. It'll still have something to do with the high iron probably. Just can't get railroading out of my blood. Take care everyone be blessed and stay safe.


----------



## FastTrax

Pinky said:


> Welcome, FastTrax. We're gentle people here .. well, most of us are  Whereabouts are you from? Don't have to divulge, if you'd rather not. I'm in Toronto.
> View attachment 114843



No I'm not in the CIA where I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you, hmmm well maybe I could give you a hint but i'd have to injure you. I know, don't quit my day job. Anywhoo I am originally from Noo Yawk, various locales now I'm in Sanford Florida all dressed up and nowhere to go. The breakdown is in my intro. Toronto is the cleanest city I've ever seen in the Western Hemisphere. Makes New York City look like a superfund site. Saw Pink Floyd there in 1987. Outdid themselves with all 5 of my favorite songs.


























PF is not an awesome Progressive rock group they are an experience to behold.

Yes I yak because I have no life. Luv you all.


----------



## MarciKS

FastTrax said:


> No I'm not in the CIA where I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you, hmmm well maybe I could give you a hint but i'd have to injure you. I know, don't quit my day job. Anywhoo I am originally from Noo Yawk, various locales now I'm in Sanford Florida all dressed up and nowhere to go. The breakdown is in my intro. Toronto is the cleanest city I've ever seen in the Western Hemisphere. Makes New York City look like a superfund site. Saw Pink Floyd there in 1987. Outdid themselves with all 5 of my favorite songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PF is not an awesome Progressive rock group they are an experience to behold.
> 
> Yes I yak because I have no life. Luv you all.


My uncle Jimmy worked for the Santa Fe RR for years.


----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


> My uncle Jimmy worked for the Santa Fe RR for years.



Your Uncle Jimmy worked for one of the West Coast finest railroads. It eventually merged with Burlington Northern to form the Burlington Northern Santa Fe railroad.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atchison,_Topeka_and_Santa_Fe_Railway

Enjoy.


----------



## MarciKS

In Newton KS they had this big section where the trains switched rails. There was a place further down where you could smell this spot where the trains went under a small tunnel. Smelled like tar. I used to love that smell. They had to slow down going through town.

When me & my aunt were kids at grandma's in the summer we would get woke up by the trains in the morning. LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lately it's mostly been music related. I released three singles in the last month and am exploring all my promotional options. I'm working on tracks for my next two albums; also my son and I are working on a music project together. I've been working on my music website for the last couple of days. Due to a glitch in their so called quick web creation method, I spent hours trying to complete it. A musician friend who's familiar with the site had to help me figure out what the problem was and we wound up having to start from scratch using a different method. We were actually able to work on the site together using Facebook Messenger. I could see everything she did and add my input as needed. That kind of stuff is amazing; the good side of tech.

I started a family photo album on FB for our large family and the members are really enjoying it. I must have a thousand pictures here of various family members, events and reunions. It's taking a lot of time for the scanning, captioning and adding these photos on FB. Some are older than I am.  I've been keeping up with my housework better. I'm also busy trying to keep up with the three networking sites I'm on. I always seem to fall behind. Lots of T.V. shows in my watchlists when it's time to relax, as well as playing my favorite games on my devices.


----------



## MarciKS

OneEyedDiva said:


> Lately it's mostly been music related. I released three singles in the last month and am exploring all my promotional options. I'm working on tracks for my next two albums; also my son and I are working on a music project together. I've been working on my music website for the last couple of days. Due to a glitch in their so called quick web creation method, I spent hours trying to complete it. A musician friend who's familiar with the site had to help me figure out what the problem was and we wound up having to start from scratch using a different method. We were actually able to work on the site together using Facebook Messenger. I could see everything she did and add my input as needed. That kind of stuff is amazing; the good side of tech.
> 
> I started a family photo album on FB for our large family and the members are really enjoying it. I must have a thousand pictures here of various family members, events and reunions. It's taking a lot of time for the scanning, captioning and adding these photos on FB. Some are older than I am.  I've been keeping up with my housework better. I'm also busy trying to keep up with the three networking sites I'm on. I always seem to fall behind. Lots of T.V. shows in my watchlists when it's time to relax, as well as playing my favorite games on my devices.


What kind of music?? Is it on the air?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

MarciKS said:


> What kind of music?? Is it on the air?


I will message you the links Marci. Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Aneeda72

Hmm, I feel like I’ve entered the twilight zone, reading this thread.  Did you know that while you don’t get steps from reading how much everyone does, you do get physically tired just thinking about all that work.  . I am now exhausted.

What do I do all day?-as little as possible.  What did I do before I retired?-as little as possible.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm just curious because at some point if I do retire I want to know if there's other things to do besides sit in front of a TV. I like to see how others keep busy.


----------



## Aneeda72

MarciKS said:


> I'm just curious because at some point if I do retire I want to know if there's other things to do besides sit in front of a TV. I like to see how others keep busy.


Hmm, I can see past the tv, though a window, and watch a crow sitting in a tree.  Does that count?


----------



## Aneeda72

Ok, seriously, we moved into a new very old house in February.  Lately the entire morning is spent working on the yards.  I water, weed, deadhead, etc.  Someday I can’t do anything, but most days I can.  I do housework-the usual stuff.

I play my computer game when I’m able to sit in a chair for a while.  I walk at least 8000 steps which is about five miles a day.  Not all at one time of course.  I watch a LOT of tv, mostly in the afternoon.  I read in the evenings.  I color in the adult color book when able (Hands are starting to deform).  Shop when necessary.  Go to bed early, get up early.

As time goes by I can do less and less, as my numerous medical conditions take over.  Good thing I like tv, .  But I was never an achiever of the sort mentioned by the people here.  Never even wanted to be an achiever.  I wanted to be bypassed, looked over if necessary, and dismissed.  One of the great unwashed who washes .

I did achieve some things in my own very little narrow world, but only one thing worth mentioning, which impacted a great many children for forever.). As I slap my own back, in a good job girl.  I don’t want a funeral, don’t want anyone to grieve for me, and don’t want any type of “fame”.  I recognize I am simply one of the masses, and it doesn’t bother me.  Therefore, , I do very little.


----------



## FastTrax

OneEyedDiva said:


> I will message you the links Marci. Thank you for your interest!



Don't be shy, post the links mon ami.


----------



## mem

I admit I am bored. If I were religious then church would be an option. But I am not religious. I live in a rural area and that makes the finances go a lot further. I have 3 large dogs and my life revolves around them. My children live far away and do not like visiting due to their boredom. I am 73 and past generations usually did not live this long so I count my blessings.


----------



## Lakeland living

Retired almost 20 years now, left the city. BEST thing I ever did. Still working on some remodeling up here, repairs on a shed.
And the list goes on and on, this was always how I played with time off. NOW I get to do it all the time.
 I retired early due to health, now I am doing better then they ever thought I would be. AND GOING STRONG
 Just because you retire does not mean you quit living and enjoying what you have etc.
  As you can tell by the other responses, very few just sit and do nothing. I don't watch tv and have not in almost 9 years now.
  Pick up a glass of wine , sort out where and what you want to go or do. Then go for it.
  I don't drink much, first glass is fine. 2nd gives me the giggles...then pillow time.
Good luck


----------



## FastTrax

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, I feel like I’ve entered the twilight zone, reading this thread.  Did you know that while you don’t get steps from reading how much everyone does, you do get physically tired just thinking about all that work.  . I am now exhausted.
> 
> What do I do all day?-as little as possible.  What did I do before I retired?-as little as possible.



Me too. I absolutely despise knowing I actually have to get out bed and fix breakfast, it's tough and not fair.



Life is tough


----------



## ronk

I've always been a hermit who wants to get out of his shell somehow. I've been retired for over a decade now. I lose track. Two of my major interests are Genealogy (Family trees) and 3D Art. I also do a lot of reading about history, politics, etc. The 3D Art applications that I use allowed me to create characters that I hope will one day form cartoons that reflect my own crazy life.


----------



## peppermint

OneEyedDiva said:


> Lately it's mostly been music related. I released three singles in the last month and am exploring all my promotional options. I'm working on tracks for my next two albums; also my son and I are working on a music project together. I've been working on my music website for the last couple of days. Due to a glitch in their so called quick web creation method, I spent hours trying to complete it. A musician friend who's familiar with the site had to help me figure out what the problem was and we wound up having to start from scratch using a different method. We were actually able to work on the site together using Facebook Messenger. I could see everything she did and add my input as needed. That kind of stuff is amazing; the good side of tech.
> 
> I started a family photo album on FB for our large family and the members are really enjoying it. I must have a thousand pictures here of various family members, events and reunions. It's taking a lot of time for the scanning, captioning and adding these photos on FB. Some are older than I am.  I've been keeping up with my housework better. I'm also busy trying IIkeep up with the three networking sites I'm on. I always seem to fall behind. Lots of T.V. shows in my watchlists when it's time to relax, as well as playing my favorite games on my devices.


Oh, I love what you do ,, ....I'm considering doing a family album''I just pulled out so many pictures I got so into it
and I had to stop for a while....So many pictures of family I never met....When my parents passed away, I decided to
take all boxes of pictures to my home....I'm sorry I can't even know some of the names on the pictures....
I told my daughter...She will help me when she comes to the house....
Also my husband was in a doo wop band....haha!!  Of course they don't have them anymore...But we still get the
albums out and listen at night....We love the Oldies....I would love to hear about your albums....


----------



## marcb

I've gone semi-retired, and I am so enjoying my time although it has taken a couple of months for my physical body to get used to it. I planned that the first few months would be decorating the house, and I'm now about to start a second year degree in Earth Sciences. At this moment in time my life is quite full, and, I also found Homeland on Netflix for the darkening evenings which I'm now binging. Any suggestions for new 'binges' will be gladly accepted


----------



## mlh

I work four days a week. During my off time I enjoy reading and doing crochet.


----------



## Knight

Aneeda72 said:


> Ok, seriously, we moved into a new very old house in February.  Lately the entire morning is spent working on the yards.  I water, weed, deadhead, etc.  Someday I can’t do anything, but most days I can.  I do housework-the usual stuff.
> 
> I play my computer game when I’m able to sit in a chair for a while.  I walk at least 8000 steps which is about five miles a day.  Not all at one time of course.  I watch a LOT of tv, mostly in the afternoon.  I read in the evenings.  I color in the adult color book when able (Hands are starting to deform).  Shop when necessary.  Go to bed early, get up early.
> 
> As time goes by I can do less and less, as my numerous medical conditions take over.  Good thing I like tv, .  But I was never an achiever of the sort mentioned by the people here.  Never even wanted to be an achiever.  I wanted to be bypassed, looked over if necessary, and dismissed.  One of the great unwashed who washes .
> 
> I did achieve some things in my own very little narrow world, but only one thing worth mentioning, which impacted a great many children for forever.). As I slap my own back, in a good job girl.  I don’t want a funeral, don’t want anyone to grieve for me, and don’t want any type of “fame”.  I recognize I am simply one of the masses, and it doesn’t bother me.  Therefore, , I do very little.


Pushing the remote buttons for the TV should be counted too.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Knight said:


> Pushing the remote buttons for the TV should be counted too.


You don't fluff the pillow while you're at it?


----------



## Knight

Aunt Marg said:


> You don't fluff the pillow while you're at it?


That means making the bed to, that's a lot of work.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Knight said:


> That means making the bed to, that's a lot of work.


You're complicating things, Knight, I was referring to the couch pillow.


----------



## Knight

Aunt Marg said:


> You're complicating things, Knight, I was referring to the couch pillow.


Never ever fluff that pillow. It's grooved out to cradle my head perfectly while resting after pushing those remote control buttons for the TV


----------



## Aunt Marg

Knight said:


> Never ever fluff that pillow. It's grooved out to cradle my head perfectly while resting after pushing those remote control buttons for the TV


Now that's a true sign of a pro!


----------



## Knight

Aunt Marg said:


> Now that's a true sign of a pro!


They do say with age comes wisdom. Sadly I must have many more years to go.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Knight said:


> They do say with age comes wisdom. Sadly I must have many more years to go.


I'm with you on that! LOL!


----------



## Knight

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm with you on that! LOL!


As the thread asks. 
For the last several minutes like me filling time with back & forth posts meant for fun.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Knight said:


> As the thread asks.
> For the last several minutes like me filling time with back & forth posts meant for fun.


Hey, we all need our simple pleasures.


----------



## officerripley

Myquest55 said:


> Sorry - CCRC = Continuing Care Retirement Community.  You usually buy in - as a condominium or co-op.  It generally has all levels of care from occassional assistance to bedridden nursing care.  My father was in an Erickson Community - which was AMAZING!  There isn't one in Maine - but there are a lot of things to chose from.


How much do CCRCs cost where you are, myquest? As near as I can tell (you usually have to do a tour of the place to get a definite price; they don't advertise the cost), I think the only one we've got here is about $8,000/month.


----------



## JanisPaula

Gaer said:


> At first you feel guilty.  You SHOULD be working.  Something feels unnatural.  But soon, you're no longer governed by  clocks or by money.  You're just YOU!  There is nothing to prove to anyone.  You read, if you want to, you paint, if you want to.  listen to music, if you want to.  You have time to move at your own pace.  You are at once, limitless, boundless, infinite.  You're not resigning to old age.  You can now become the real you.
> Expand your mind.  Indulge in your interests.  Do whatever you want!



It can be scary to leave one identity for another, but it can also be invigorating once the new identity of a retiree takes hold.


----------



## J-Kat

I retired at age 53 in 2003 from a full time job with the state government. After sitting at home for 2-3 years I decided to return to work on a
part-time basis.  After 11 years of part-time work I decided to call it quits and am now fully retired.  I'm not much into physical activity due to my deteriorating knees.  I miss walking daily but I just can't do it anymore.  I went to a gym several days a week which I enjoyed.  They had to close due to Covid and even though they have reopened, my Dr. discouraged me about the safety of going back any time soon.  So I piddle at home, play with the dogs, read, watch tv, play computer games, do family genealogy research, etc.  Having always been somewhat of a loner I have not missed social activities much.  If it gets unbearably monotonous staying at home I'll jump in the car and drive around a little bit.


----------



## needshave

I have no free time. My father in law always said you will never have any free time once you retire you just get to select what you do. I retired from my engineering company at 52 I’m now 70 and I’m restoring two historical properties, renovating commercial rental properties, my residence and maintaining my mother in laws house. There is always something to do.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

i retired from my career job and then a few years later took a part-time job just to be around people again and I just retired from that job in August. This definitely was not the year to retire as you can’t even find volunteer jobs anymore.  But I do have one 96 lady that I help once a week with whatever she needs done, and I enjoy that.  I have no hobbies and no real desire to pick one up now , sooooo...I try and walk as far as my knees will let me a few days a week, bake (like I really need that too!,) watch netflix, talk with other bored people on the phone. In the summer I love to garden and explore new areas. I was a huge reader but am currently waiting for cataract surgery so can’t do a lot of that right now either.  When things get back to normal, I will volunteer a lot of my time, and socialize which I miss like crazy, read, go to movies, and just get back to doing whatever it is that makes me happy


----------



## MarciKS

To be around people again...love that. I'm the exact opposite. Once I'm away from the people I will be very surprised if I long to be around them again. LOL


----------



## Pepper

MarciKS said:


> To be around people again...love that. *I'm the exact opposite*. Once I'm away from the people I will be very surprised if I long to be around them again. LOL


No, you are not the exact opposite.  i.e. you love to be here.  You're just choosy, 'tis all.


----------



## MarciKS

Maybe my user name shoulda been Persnickety Patty.


----------



## Liberty

Both hub and I retired at the same time...we sold our ownership in a health food mfg company 4 years ago.
At first it was different...but we both  settled into a routine and since we have a big house and acreage, there is always something to do - projects to keep us interested.  Have done a bit of food formulation consulting part time but really it doesn't interest us any more now that we are retired.

Quite honestly, don't know how we ever found the time to work!

Miss having son and his sig other come stay, as he owns a software company in Ohio and used to fly here several times a year.  Hopefully, that will get back to some kind of normal within a year.

We are very thankful and embarrassingly happy.  Would wish the same for all other retirees here on the forum.
Life is good, enjoy!


----------



## Jondalar7

I am newly mostly retired and have been relaxing quite a bit. yesterday I read something that said We are a living thing. 
"If you are not growing, you are dying" I think I will either start practicing my guitar or learn Spanish to grow a little.


----------



## Happy Joe

Due to covid 19 isolation I have been spending/wasting more time replaying old computer games (getting ready to beat Diablo 2, Lord of Destruction, hell level, this week.   Maybe start Titan Quest next week... Or perhaps take a break with Serious Sam 1 & 2.
I taught the basics of Chess to one of my friends... good mental exercise, IMO.
Taught the basics of backgammon to another Fair mental exercise, but more fun, IMO.
Have nearly completed viewing all 10 years of Stargate sg-1, and 5 years of Stargate Atlantis.
Bought and solved 6, or so, mind stretching 3-dimensional metal or wood puzzles.... some stretch your mind more than others.
Regularly make cookies and cakes (the only way I'm going to get them).
Joined Senior forums.

Enjoy!


----------



## lia

Happy Joe said:


> Due to covid 19 isolation I have been spending/wasting more time replaying old computer games (getting ready to beat Diablo 2, Lord of Destruction, hell level, this week.   Maybe start Titan Quest next week... Or perhaps take a break with Serious Sam 1 & 2.
> I taught the basics of Chess to one of my friends... good mental exercise, IMO.
> Taught the basics of backgammon to another Fair mental exercise, but more fun, IMO.
> Have nearly completed viewing all 10 years of Stargate sg-1, and 5 years of Stargate Atlantis.
> Bought and solved 6, or so, mind stretching 3-dimensional metal or wood puzzles.... some stretch your mind more than others.
> Regularly make cookies and cakes (the only way I'm going to get them).
> Joined Senior forums.
> 
> Enjoy!


i joined the nintendo yuppies and bought a switch last year. i've found some relaxing games to play to pass the time. i get tired of reading all the time. i do telesitting and sometimes i work double shifts. i read when that happens. so when i get home i like to find another alternative for using my brain. i just happened upon this site while looking for other boards. 

i was using facebook but, i don't much care for that business. i'm trying to figure out what i want to do when i retire. i've not made any decisions yet.


----------



## bowmore

It has been an exciting 13 years, mostly due to my new wife, who was also widowed.

She said she wanted to travel, to see things she had only dreamed about. Our first trip together was to Tahiti, which she had dreamed about from the age of 17. In fact, we were married on the island of Santorini, Greece while on another cruise. Well, after 51 trips, 17 cruises and 500 travel days, our bucket list is just about complete.
Other than traveling, you might ask what I have done to fill the time. I renewed my pilot’s license, and dedicated myself to flying for 2 charitable organizations. The main one is Angel Flight West, flying patients to and from their appointments in distant cities.

This gives the patients the opportunity to receive advanced treatment at no transportation cost to them. Some of the patients have conditions so rare I have to Google the condition to just to see what it was. The other is Pilots n’ Paws, flying rescued animals to new forever homes.

I have accumulated over 400 hours doing these flights, paying for them out of my own pocket,

For fun, I have also had the opportunity to pilot a Korean War MiG-15 jet as well as three WW2 aircraft, an SNJ trainer, a B-25 bomber, and to celebrate my 80th birthday, a P-51 Mustang. I also joined the United Flying Octogenarians which is an organization for pilots over 80.

I volunteered with the IRS/AARP doing tax preparation for seniors and low income clients. Recently I started volunteering at a local Hospice repairing their wheelchairs and walkers.


----------



## Knight

Since homes need ongoing upkeep right now I'm in the process of updating one of our bathrooms. No rush to get it done & at 80 the work involved isn't as easy as it once was.


----------



## debrakay

Retirement day #35 and I still do not know what I am doing.  I was unemployed only once, for 6 months, in my 50 years of working, and it took me 3 months to adapt to that.  That was over 12 years ago and I am even slower now.  Hopefully I will have a handle on it by summertime.  Who knew "retirement" would be a mental process?


----------



## funsearcher!

I believe it is a process, not an event. I believe you will find your way and that the way is different for each of us.
I spent months in pain before I had knee surgery, then months recovering, then moved 2 states away, now acclimating to a new city. Just taking it as it comes, with plans only a week at a time. All is well and will be better once I get my 2nd vaccine shot.


----------



## Knight

debrakay said:


> Retirement day #35 and I still do not know what I am doing.  I was unemployed only once, for 6 months, in my 50 years of working, and it took me 3 months to adapt to that.  That was over 12 years ago and I am even slower now.  Hopefully I will have a handle on it by summertime.  Who knew "retirement" would be a mental process?


Retirement is like the various stages of life. Learning to walk & talk, social behavior while in school, teen years to get thru hoping to get to 21 to make your own decisions.
Then getting a job and performing what is required of you. Life until the end is a learning lesson.

BUT not everyone actually plans for retirement. Some need the money, some need the social aspect. Then there are those that are ready they have planned & accept that adapting to a fixed income & less social interaction is going to happen.


----------



## Irwin

I'm doing some more writing and thinking about starting on another novel, even though I haven't completed the first two that I started. It's a learning experience, and I'm of the belief that we should never stop growing, intellectually. A brains' plasticity is triggered by what areas are exercised or left dormant, and it grows or atrophies accordingly as in the "use it or lose it" paradigm. I also like engaging in meaningless activities for no purpose other than it's what I feel like doing and want to see if I can be good at it, even though I'll never be great. It's like playing music. I do it just for the hell of it.


----------



## Liberty

debrakay said:


> Retirement day #35 and I still do not know what I am doing.  I was unemployed only once, for 6 months, in my 50 years of working, and it took me 3 months to adapt to that.  That was over 12 years ago and I am even slower now.  Hopefully I will have a handle on it by summertime.  Who knew "retirement" would be a mental process?


It takes some time...just make a little project list each day and you'll soon get into a nice routine.  Betting you will soon "let yourself really enjoy it".  You finally have the time to to take the time for yourself!


----------



## MarciKS

Irwin said:


> I'm doing some more writing and thinking about starting on another novel, even though I haven't completed the first two that I started. It's a learning experience, and I'm of the belief that we should never stop growing, intellectually. A brains' plasticity is triggered by what areas are exercised or left dormant, and it grows or atrophies accordingly as in the "use it or lose it" paradigm. I also like engaging in meaningless activities for no purpose other than it's what I feel like doing and want to see if I can be good at it, even though I'll never be great. It's like playing music. I do it just for the hell of it.


It's my understanding that playing music is good for the brain. I keep wanting to learn piano. I just don't know if I can coordinate both hands at the same time.


----------



## Irwin

MarciKS said:


> It's my understanding that playing music is good for the brain. I keep wanting to learn piano. I just don't know if I can coordinate both hands at the same time.


I can play the guitar pretty good -- not great, but I've been told I'm good. That's been many years in the making... like, over 20. I've known people who after just a few years were better than me. They had a natural ability, which I lack.

I tried learning piano, but like you said, it takes the coordination of both hands and I'm just not that coordinated. I can play chords and some simple fills with one hand, and maybe a simple bass line with my left, but that's it. My keyboard is sitting on my desk right in front of me with a dust cover that's getting pretty dusty. One day, I may try again, but it's work. Sometimes when you're away from something for a while, it makes more sense when you pick it up again. Maybe that will be the case with my keyboard.

Good luck!


----------



## MarciKS

Irwin said:


> I can play the guitar pretty good -- not great, but I've been told I'm good. That's been many years in the making... like, over 20. I've known people who after just a few years were better than me. They had a natural ability, which I lack.
> 
> I tried learning piano, but like you said, it takes the coordination of both hands and I'm just not that coordinated. I can play chords and some simple fills with one hand, and maybe a simple bass line with my left, but that's it. My keyboard is sitting on my desk right in front of me with a dust cover that's getting pretty dusty. One day, I may try again, but it's work. Sometimes when you're away from something for a while, it makes more sense when you pick it up again. Maybe that will be the case with my keyboard.
> 
> Good luck!


Well maybe if I get some of the notes figured out maybe I can create my own music. That might be fun.


----------



## mrstime

I do a lot of nothing, except 3 meals a day and they are a lot of easy meals. My back is pretty well shot, so standing on my feet for more than 3 or 4 minutes is very painful. So besides the cooking or just heating food in the oven or microwave is about it. I do make pies from time to time, even that is pretty fast. I use frozen already formed pie pastry , and take  them out of the aluminium and put it on a glass pie plate. Mostly I use frozen  fruit, like cherries (from our own  tree), berries, mixed berries, etc. it is pretty easy and quick. Then I use the cookie pie crusts for very simple and quick cream pies. I buy a lot of Costco's already prepared meals, add a salad (also in bags). Then about 3 times a week my DH takes me out for dinner, nothing fancy, like Denny's, a local place rather like Denny's but offers some different meals, then from time to time we get KFC, or A & W burgers. So the rest of the time it is TV and playing on the computer like now.


----------



## gennie

Retirement works best for those of us who have an engrossing hobby or two - something you have never had enough time to devote to - and now you do.


----------



## DaveA

debrakay said:


> Retirement day #35 and I still do not know what I am doing.  I was unemployed only once, for 6 months, in my 50 years of working, and it took me 3 months to adapt to that.  That was over 12 years ago and I am even slower now.  Hopefully I will have a handle on it by summertime.  Who knew "retirement" would be a mental process?


Debra - - -I'm on approximately retirement day #10,770 and some days, I still don't know what I'm doing, or should be doing.  When I find myself in that state, I usually ask my wife and she'll either tell me what I'm supposed to be doing or something that SHE thinks I should be doing.  It all works out - -believe me!


----------



## Patch

Worked until age 70.  Retired in January 2017.  Swore I would not "recline and decline".  No way was I going to sit in a recliner, watching television, and rot away.  I was already a "golf addict".  So, began to play every day with my group of "geezers".  We are a diverse bunch.  A retired Army General.... retired school superintendent... retired salesman... retired truck driver... retired Air Force pilot... a retired accountant... quite a few different backgrounds.  We play every day we can.  I carded 238 18-hole rounds of golf in 2020.
We play for "big money".  We play for quarters!  Yep!  If you take 50 cents out of the retired General's pocket, you'd think he would not be able to buy groceries!  The competition is severe, as we tussle over quarters.  The Greens Superintendent at the course say we fight like sisters!  We have a blast and it gets us out of our chairs, taking in sunshine, and getting some exercise.

I've never been one to believe you should complain about something if you are not willing to be part of the solution.  So, upon retirement I ran for a position on the golf course Board of Directors.  Was elected to a 3-year term.  This past November, was reelected to a second 3-year term.  I head the Building Committee.  Serve on the Finance Committee.  And, now, chair a Steering Committee as we have taken on the construction of a new Operations Maintenance Facility.  

So... I don't have any problem keeping busy.  By the time I keep lawn mowed at home, perform periodic home maintenance jobs, spend some time with kids and grandkids, it is not difficult to fill the days.

My wife retired the same time I did.  She was 69.  She retired from working quite a few years in a local optometrist office.  We couldn't go to a restaurant, grocery store, etc. without running into one of her former patients and they would need to visit.  She just wanted some time by herself and, basically, became a hermit.  Then, one of her friends was widowed and needed some help.  She crawled out of her "shell" and has been almost as active as I have.  She and her "girlfriends" have coffee at a local restaurant two mornings/week.  Together, we assist some of her friends as they need help.  I've fixed vacuums, broken beds, hung pictures, helped one totally move from a large home to an apartment, etc.  One of her friends just had knee surgery and she provides transportation back and forth to PT.  
We have really enjoyed retirement!  We both were content working a little longer than some.  Have no regrets.  And... are "living the life" of 'geezer' and 'geezeress'!!!  :>)


----------



## saltydog

I’m always surprised when I hear this. I’ve been retired, going on 5 years. My wife and I keep ourselves so busy, we can’t believe we were able to do all this when we both had jobs.

We go out for a 2 mile walk every morning. Just the upkeep on our yard and house alone, is a full- time job. I split wood during the winter and spring, my wife works in the garden. My wife does her artwork and I have a blog.  Sometimes, if the sun is out, and it’s relatively warm in the afternoon, we’ll go outside and read and enjoy a glass of wine.


----------



## Aneeda72

saltydog said:


> I’m always surprised when I hear this. I’ve been retired, going on 5 years. My wife and I keep ourselves so busy, we can’t believe we were able to do all this when we both had jobs.
> 
> We go out for a 2 mile walk every morning. Just the upkeep on our yard and house alone, is a full- time job. I split wood during the winter and spring, my wife works in the garden. My wife does her artwork and I have a blog.  Sometimes, if the sun is out, and it’s relatively warm in the afternoon, we’ll go outside and read and enjoy a glass of wine.


I agree.  I have less time now than when I was working .


----------



## MarciKS

Did you guys actually do all this while working or are you just now doing it because you finally have the time? Maybe that's why it seems like you're always busy.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Today, I am washing bathroom walls!  Does life get more exciting than this??? 

It is taking forever because I get winded from thr reaching and bending and have to rest for a bit.

BUT....the weather is Schindler’s List dreary and cold here in Wisconsin, so a perfect time to do it


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SetWave

Marci asked, "How do you keep busy?" 
I was busy all my working life. Now's the time to take things easy. I do what I want when I want with whom I want. 
YAY!


----------



## Patch

MarciKS said:


> Did you guys actually do all this while working or are you just now doing it because you finally have the time? Maybe that's why it seems like you're always busy.


The last 14 years of my career, I spent over 2,000 nights in hotels.  Most of the time I was home on weekends.  My "spare time" was spent mowing grass, etc. during the few hours at home.  My golf group at that time, had the earliest tee time available on weekends.  We would be on the course in the 6 a.m. timeframe.  Playing our usual fast pace, I could be back home by 9 to 9:30.  My wife was just getting up and around and we had the entire day to spend together.  It worked for us.  
With me being gone so much, my wife had developed a routine at home and a "love" for some quiet time.  After about the first week of retirement, she was encouraging me to go play golf!!!!  :>)  
Ma'am, I'm also a resident of the Great State of Kansas.  PM me if you want and we can find out if we're neighbors.  If we are, I need to be a little careful so I don't embarrass myself too much and bring shame to our State!!!!


----------



## MarciKS

Patch said:


> The last 14 years of my career, I spent over 2,000 nights in hotels.  Most of the time I was home on weekends.  My "spare time" was spent mowing grass, etc. during the few hours at home.  My golf group at that time, had the earliest tee time available on weekends.  We would be on the course in the 6 a.m. timeframe.  Playing our usual fast pace, I could be back home by 9 to 9:30.  My wife was just getting up and around and we had the entire day to spend together.  It worked for us.
> With me being gone so much, my wife had developed a routine at home and a "love" for some quiet time.  After about the first week of retirement, she was encouraging me to go play golf!!!!  :>)
> Ma'am, I'm also a resident of the Great State of Kansas.  PM me if you want and we can find out if we're neighbors.  If we are, I need to be a little careful so I don't embarrass myself too much and bring shame to our State!!!!


North Central Kansas here. That's really all I'm willing to reveal. No offense. I lived in Central Kansas most of my life. Moved north about 5 yrs ago I think.


----------



## Patch

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 156922



Four years into retirement, I still am up and going before 5 a.m. every morning.  Never set an alarm.  For most of my 40 year career, I was up before 5 a.m. and it's a habit difficult to break.  Now... I'm in bed and sound asleep by 10 p.m.  My wife will sometimes read until midnight and she likes to sleep in.  Nothing unusual for me to come home after my early morning golf game and she's just rolling out of bed... or still snoring!!!


----------



## Patch

MarciKS said:


> North Central Kansas here. That's really all I'm willing to reveal. No offense. I lived in Central Kansas most of my life. Moved north about 5 yrs ago I think.


The "Little Apple", here.  74 years in Kansas.  Married here in the Little Apple in 1966.  Wife was born and raised here.


----------



## MarciKS

Patch said:


> The "Little Apple", here.  74 years in Kansas.  Married here in the Little Apple in 1966.  Wife was born and raised here.


I don't know what you mean by little apple. Kansan all my life too. I'll be back later.


----------



## timoc

So what does one do with their time?​
I'm an avid 'saunterer', and because I'm also a really nosy sod, I sort of slowly, 'saunter' around the neighbourhood seeing what folk around here are doing, or not doing. 
One day, I might write a book about it, a sort of 'Peyton Place' kind of story.


----------



## Patch

MarciKS said:


> I don't know what you mean by little apple. Kansan all my life too. I'll be back later.


Manhattan, Ma'am.


----------



## SetWave

timoc said:


> So what does one do with their time?​
> I'm an avid 'saunterer', and because I'm also a really nosy sod, I sort of slowly, 'saunter' around the neighbourhood seeing what folk around here are doing, or not doing.
> One day, I might write a book about it, a sort of 'Peyton Place' kind of story.


For many years I've enjoyed the glimpses of life along my path. Putting it all together in one long stream of consciousness would be fun.


----------



## Murrmurr

debrakay said:


> Retirement day #35 and I still do not know what I am doing.  I was unemployed only once, for 6 months, in my 50 years of working, and it took me 3 months to adapt to that.  That was over 12 years ago and I am even slower now.  Hopefully I will have a handle on it by summertime.  Who knew "retirement" would be a mental process?


First thing you need to learn is how to relax. That was the hardest part for me.
Give it time. It was a full year before I "adjusted" to being retired. And I'm not saying I had it figured out, I'm saying I'd grown accustomed to it, got reasonably comfortable with it.


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> Did you guys actually do all this while working or are you just now doing it because you finally have the time? Maybe that's why it seems like you're always busy.


This is the thing with me, I did everything I do now while I was still working, so now I feel I have a Gap where something else should fit in .


----------



## tbeltrans

Patch said:


> Manhattan, Ma'am.


My older brother was stationed at Ft. Riley near Manhattan, Kansas back in 1972.  When I got back from Vietnam that year, I visited him there.  The main memory I have in Manhattan was sitting at some store across the street from a used car lot.  A guy had just bought a car there.  He drove it off the lot and immediately, the car broke down as soon as he was on the street.  Typical for a "G.I. town".   That was back in 1972, so maybe things have changed a lot since then.  I remember that event not because I thought Manhattan was a bad place (it wasn't), but because it was like something out of a cartoon or comedy show.

On the plus side, Manhattan also has the University of Kansas and the Technical College nearby.  Overall, I really don't have much memory of the town, but usually some event that stands out is what we remember and that car was the one for me.   

Tony


----------



## Patch

debrakay said:


> Who knew "retirement" would be a mental process?


I, for one, can certainly attest to the fact it IS a "mental process"!  I, too, was never unemployed in over 50 years.  If one job ended, I had another within hours or days.  My wife did not work out of the home for the first 20+ years of our married life.  I was the sole support for our family and needed to keep working.
When I suddenly did not have a "job"... retirement was almost like unemployment for me... all those questions ran through my mind.  "Do we have enough put back?"  "Will I have to go back to work?"  "Will I become addicted to recliner and television and rot away?"  The list goes on!  Would wake at 3 a.m. with my head spinning with worries about "the future".  It took a learning process to go from 'worry' to 'celebration'.  If something hurts, I know I woke up and the Good Lord has given me another day to enjoy.  I'm not going to waste that day worrying!  I quickly developed an excellent social group at our golf course.  Some folks do through church, a senior center, volunteering in the community, etc.  
You'll work your way through it!!!!!  Don't get discouraged!!!  Try a number of different things until you find a "fit".


----------



## Patch

tbeltrans said:


> My older brother was stationed at Ft. Riley near Manhattan, Kansas back in 1972.  When I got back from Vietnam that year, I visited him there.  The main memory I have in Manhattan was sitting at some store across the street from a used car lot.  A guy had just bought a car there.  He drove it off the lot and immediately, the car broke down as soon as he was on the street.  Typical for a "G.I. town".   That was back in 1972, so maybe things have changed a lot since then.  I remember that event not because I thought Manhattan was a bad place (it wasn't), but because it was like something out of a cartoon or comedy show.
> 
> On the plus side, Manhattan also has the University of Kansas and the Technical College nearby.  Overall, I really don't have much memory of the town, but usually some event that stands out is what we remember and that car was the one for me.
> 
> Tony


Sir!  You have just insulted me!!!!!  Manhattan is home to Kansas State University... NOT... the University of Kansas!!  KU is our mortal enemy!!!!

We are a dynamic community!  I spent many years on the road.  Would rather drive in a metropolitan area than here!  We have the military, the college students, farmers, geriatrics, and "regular" people.  Not one of them is going the same speed or using the same driving habits!!!  We hear Ft. Riley "booming" almost daily and have for decades.  We call it the "sound of freedom" as our homes shake.  

Been in Kansas our entire lives.  Have our burial plots here and this will be our final resting place.


----------



## tbeltrans

Fortunately, I was able to wean myself off of the working life by taking short term engineering contracts for the first 7 years of my retirement.  The first one lasted 9 months and I paid dearly in taxes on that since I had my retirement income streams enabled too.  The other 6 were only three months and three days a week.  Then COVID-19 came along, so I didn't work last year.  I really enjoyed the time off.

We have plenty to do because our hobbies are something we developed over the years with retirement in mind.  Our interests are self-contained so we don't need to travel anywhere to do them, nor do we need to buy more stuff unless we choose to.  The main thing is keeping our minds active by working on projects that require us to constantly learn something new.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans

Patch said:


> Sir!  You have just insulted me!!!!!  Manhattan is home to Kansas State University... NOT... the University of Kansas!!  KU is our mortal enemy!!!!
> 
> We are a dynamic community!  I spent many years on the road.  Would rather drive in a metropolitan area than here!  We have the military, the college students, farmers, geriatrics, and "regular" people.  Not one of them is going the same speed or using the same driving habits!!!  We hear Ft. Riley "booming" almost daily and have for decades.  We call it the "sound of freedom" as our homes shake.
> 
> Been in Kansas our entire lives.  Have our burial plots here and this will be our final resting place.


Uh oh!  The rivalry...  I should have known I would "step in it" with the locals.   

When I was there, I was visiting my brother, so we didn't spend much time in the town, but mostly at the NCO club on the post.  Your "sound of freedom" seems to me to be a very positive way to live with your neighbors at Ft. Riley. 

Tony


----------



## Nathan

MarciKS said:


> So what does one do with their time?


After the local fitness center closed( before Covid) my two favorite fitness trainers and I joined together and formed a fitness business.    We are busy streaming live video to a private Facebook audience, and have in-studio participants as well.   Most of our followers are friends & acquaintances from the [now defunct] fitness center.      We have fun, we get plenty of exercise doing 11 classes a week, consisting of Silver Sneakers sanctioned classes.    I recently completed training to be a Silver Sneakers Enerchi flex instructor.


----------



## Patch

tbeltrans said:


> ... seems to me to be a very positive way to live with your neighbors at Ft. Riley.
> 
> Tony


For the most part, have been "good" neighbors all our life.  Our son is career Army.  He deployed to Korea last Thanksgiving timeframe.  Made E-8 last year.  Will have a fantastic retirement in another few years.  I can't say anything bad about the Army.  He'll "settle with me" next time he's home!!!  :>)


----------



## tbeltrans

Patch said:


> For the most part, have been "good" neighbors all our life.  Our son is career Army.  He deployed to Korea last Thanksgiving timeframe.  Made E-8 last year.  Will have a fantastic retirement in another few years.  I can't say anything bad about the Army.  He'll "settle with me" next time he's home!!!  :>)


I could have seen myself possibly as career Army except that after Vietnam, I wanted nothing to do with it.  One of my younger brothers retired from the Marines as a Master Sergeant.

Tony


----------



## Nathan

tbeltrans said:


> I could have seen myself possibly as career Army except that after Vietnam, I wanted nothing to do with it.  One of my younger brothers retired from the Marines as a Master Sergeant.
> 
> Tony


Same here, I loved the Army for the first couple years, after Vietnam I was ready to get back to my life in the World.


----------



## tbeltrans

Nathan said:


> Same here, I loved the Army for the first couple years, after Vietnam I was ready to get back to my life in the World.


Welcome back.  Never too late to say it.   

Did you grow your back to the world beard too?  I still have mine.

Tony


----------



## Nathan

tbeltrans said:


> Welcome back.  Never too late to say it.
> 
> Did you grow your back to the world beard too?  I still have mine.
> 
> Tony


Welcome back for you as well.   

I don't know why, but I didn't grow a beard until very much later...after I retired.


----------



## tbeltrans

Nathan said:


> Welcome back for you as well.
> 
> I don't know why, but I didn't grow a beard until very much later...after I retired.


Thanks.  Since we didn't have beards in country (wouldn't have anyway due to the humidity and heat), having a beard back in the world could remind me that I really was home.  For a while there, that was important to me.

Tony


----------



## MarciKS

Nathan said:


> After the local fitness center closed( before Covid) my two favorite fitness trainers and I joined together and formed a fitness business.    We are busy streaming live video to a private Facebook audience, and have in-studio participants as well.   Most of our followers are friends & acquaintances from the [now defunct] fitness center.      We have fun, we get plenty of exercise doing 11 classes a week, consisting of Silver Sneakers sanctioned classes.    I recently completed training to be a Silver Sneakers Enerchi flex instructor.


i see silver sneakers has an online site. i wish i could afford the expense but oh well. i'm hoping to get the energy to get back into walking on the treadmill at work at some point.


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> This is the thing with me, I did everything I do now while I was still working, so now I feel I have a Gap where something else should fit in .


i can understand that. my job takes up 80% of my life. home is like a really long lunch break.


----------



## MarciKS

Patch said:


> Sir!  You have just insulted me!!!!!  Manhattan is home to Kansas State University... NOT... the University of Kansas!!  KU is our mortal enemy!!!!
> 
> We are a dynamic community!  I spent many years on the road.  Would rather drive in a metropolitan area than here!  We have the military, the college students, farmers, geriatrics, and "regular" people.  Not one of them is going the same speed or using the same driving habits!!!  We hear Ft. Riley "booming" almost daily and have for decades.  We call it the "sound of freedom" as our homes shake.
> 
> Been in Kansas our entire lives.  Have our burial plots here and this will be our final resting place.


*Hikes up drawers...rolls up sleeves* Looks like you and me gotta problem. LOL!


----------



## SetWave

I want to add a Welcome Home to all the fellow veterans. It's something we never got so I make it my duty to shake your hand and give you the welcome you deserve.
As for beards. Since we had to have our hair high and tight all that time, I did grow a mustache, and when I got out everything was allowed to grow wild. Since then I've grown my beard and shaved it off many times.


----------



## tbeltrans

SetWave said:


> I want to add a Welcome Home to all the fellow veterans. It's something we never got so I make it my duty to shake your hand and give you the welcome you deserve.
> As for beards. Since we had to have our hair high and tight all that time, I did grow a mustache, and when I got out everything was allowed to grow wild. Since then I've grown my beard and shaved it off many times.


Thanks SetWave and welcome home to you.  I agree with your sentiment.  These days, at the VA they say "thank you for your service", but I have not heard "welcome home" except on occasion from other Vietnam vets I encounter there.

Tony


----------



## MarciKS

I'm glad the military kept us safe over the years. I am sorry that you had to go and fight and kill at all though. I can't imagine the terrible things many of you have had to live with in the aftermath. But thanks for your service. Hope you're enjoying retirement.


----------



## Patch

MarciKS said:


> *Hikes up drawers...rolls up sleeves* Looks like you and me gotta problem. LOL!
> View attachment 156973


Oh, my!  Blinded by the sight of that ugly bird!!!  Just lost my breakfast!!


----------



## old medic

I will let you know in 8 months, 2 weeks, and 5 days... not that I'm counting....
I have several close friends that have retired in the last few years, and everyone of them says they 
wonder how they had enough time to hold down a full time job...
My biggest concern is time adaptation... I have been working 12 hour, swing shifts for over 30 years...
Half a world jet lag every week....


----------



## Nathan

MarciKS said:


> i see silver sneakers has an online site. i wish i could afford the expense but oh well. i'm hoping to get the energy to get back into walking on the treadmill at work at some point.


If you have one of the health care providers shown below you may have Silver Sneakers eligibility for low / no extra cost.



https://tools.silversneakers.com/Eligibility/HealthPlans


----------



## MarciKS

Patch said:


> Oh, my!  Blinded by the sight of that ugly bird!!!  Just lost my breakfast!!


Only thing I like about that cat is that he's my favorite color. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

Nathan said:


> If you have one of the health care providers shown below you may have Silver Sneakers eligibility for low / no extra cost.
> 
> View attachment 157051
> 
> https://tools.silversneakers.com/Eligibility/HealthPlans


I do not. I have all kinds of videos on YouTube I can watch for free so it's ok. I just need to get motivated to do something. I just don't have the energy I need with a F/T job & COPD.


----------



## Aneeda72

MarciKS said:


> North Central Kansas here. That's really all I'm willing to reveal. No offense. I lived in Central Kansas most of my life. Moved north about 5 yrs ago I think.


Yup, she is not even willing to meet me should I again find myself in Kansas and I have a corgi!


----------



## Aneeda72

Patch said:


> Sir!  You have just insulted me!!!!!  Manhattan is home to Kansas State University... NOT... the University of Kansas!!  KU is our mortal enemy!!!!
> 
> We are a dynamic community!  I spent many years on the road.  Would rather drive in a metropolitan area than here!  We have the military, the college students, farmers, geriatrics, and "regular" people.  Not one of them is going the same speed or using the same driving habits!!!  We hear Ft. Riley "booming" almost daily and have for decades.  We call it the "sound of freedom" as our homes shake.
> 
> Been in Kansas our entire lives.  Have our burial plots here and this will be our final resting place.


My grandparents, and great grandparents are buried in Kansas and many other relatives.  Dad grew up on a dirt farm in a very small farming community which still exist today.  I was so overwhelmed with a feeling of peace when I visited the great grandparents grave.  It was a welcome home “sweetie” moment.

As if great grandmother had been waiting for me.  I’ve heard of other people having that experience when finding the grave of an older relative-a feeling of love, acceptance, and approval.  Something I have never felt in real life from a relative.


----------



## Aneeda72

SetWave said:


> I want to add a Welcome Home to all the fellow veterans. It's something we never got so I make it my duty to shake your hand and give you the welcome you deserve.
> As for beards. Since we had to have our hair high and tight all that time, I did grow a mustache, and when I got out everything was allowed to grow wild. Since then I've grown my beard and shaved it off many times.


You guys do realize there are women vets as well, don’t you?  I didn’t grow a beard after I got out, that would have been weird, but I have finally managed the mustache .


----------



## hollydolly

old medic said:


> I will let you know in 8 months, 2 weeks, and 5 days... not that I'm counting....
> I have several close friends that have retired in the last few years, and everyone of them says they
> wonder how they had enough time to hold down a full time job...
> My biggest concern is time adaptation... I have been working 12 hour, swing shifts for over 30 years...
> Half a world jet lag every week....


I took early retirement 3 years ago....  I officially retire in 19 days...I'll tell you what it's like then...


----------



## Patch

Aneeda72 said:


> My grandparents, and great grandparents are buried in Kansas and many other relatives.  Dad grew up on a dirt farm in a very small farming community which still exist today.  I was so overwhelmed with a feeling of peace when I visited the great grandparents grave.  It was a welcome home “sweetie” moment.
> 
> As if great grandmother had been waiting for me.  I’ve heard of other people having that experience when finding the grave of an older relative-a feeling of love, acceptance, and approval.  Something I have never felt in real life from a relative.


Would you mind sharing the "small farming community" name?  PM if you don't want it public.  I was raised in a small community of about 400.  We had one of the largest high school classes.  Had 20 in our graduating class.  Lots of those small communities in our area.  Some were "boom towns" because of a railroad.  As certain railroads closed, the towns along them died.  Tough for a small town to make it, today.  People will drive 20 or 30 miles to a Walmart, etc. instead of buying from a local retailer.


----------



## Aneeda72

Patch said:


> Would you mind sharing the "small farming community" name?  PM if you don't want it public.  I was raised in a small community of about 400.  We had one of the largest high school classes.  Had 20 in our graduating class.  Lots of those small communities in our area.  Some were "boom towns" because of a railroad.  As certain railroads closed, the towns along them died.  Tough for a small town to make it, today.  People will drive 20 or 30 miles to a Walmart, etc. instead of buying from a local retailer.


I will look it up later, it was in lower Kansas near the OKLAHOMA border as I recall.  I will have to get on my desk top and pull up the genealogy on Amazon


----------



## Aneeda72

Patch said:


> Would you mind sharing the "small farming community" name?  PM if you don't want it public.  I was raised in a small community of about 400.  We had one of the largest high school classes.  Had 20 in our graduating class.  Lots of those small communities in our area.  Some were "boom towns" because of a railroad.  As certain railroads closed, the towns along them died.  Tough for a small town to make it, today.  People will drive 20 or 30 miles to a Walmart, etc. instead of buying from a local retailer.


Grandfather is buried in Wellington, Sumner County, KS.  He was born at Fort Scott, Burbon, KS.  He eventually worked for law enforcement.  Great grandparents are buried in Longton/Moline, KS, Elk County.  The farm was in Longton, KS, but he sold fruit trees in Fall River.  Great grandfather was hurt at Cherokee Run and died soon after.  He was seen to at the Watt Funeral home in Moline.  But I believe the cementry is in Longton.


----------



## Patch

Aneeda72 said:


> Grandfather is buried in Wellington, Sumner County, KS.  He was born at Fort Scott, Burbon, KS.  He eventually worked for law enforcement.  Great grandparents are buried in Longton/Moline, KS, Elk County.  The farm was in Longton, KS, but he sold fruit trees in Fall River.  Great grandfather was hurt at Cherokee Run and died soon after.  He was seen to at the Watt Funeral home in Moline.  But I believe the cementry is in Longton.


One of my last projects was in Sumner County, a few miles west of Wellington.  Back in the early 80's, was project manager for a water plant in Longton.  One of my golf buddy's wife was born and raised in the Longton area.  I identify towns by their water or sewer plants/systems.  Have constructed new or done modifications to MANY around the State over my 40 year career.  :>)


----------



## Aneeda72

Patch said:


> One of my last projects was in Sumner County, a few miles west of Wellington.  Back in the early 80's, was project manager for a water plant in Longton.  One of my golf buddy's wife was born and raised in the Longton area.  I identify towns by their water or sewer plants/systems.  Have constructed new or done modifications to MANY around the State over my 40 year career.  :>)


It’s a small world


----------



## horseless carriage

Yesterday, we had to hire a large truck following a breakdown of one of our own. Our vehicle was repaired and is roadworthy again meaning that the hired truck can be returned. But it has to be back at seven am or our company will have to pay for an extra day's hire. Our warehouse manager has the appropriate licence to drive the vehicle so he was doing the job of returning it. That meant that someone had to pick him up at the hire centre and bring him back, a task that fell to yours truly.
Up and out by half six this morning, how I loved it, seeing the early starters, the early bus that went by, people stopping off to buy a newspaper, coffee or a sandwich. All that energy, it was wonderful. For those who are more than happy to see the back of it, good luck to you, enjoy the slower pace of life, but for me, that time is still a long way off.


----------



## drifter

Gary O' said:


> Built 'em before and after retirement
> 
> For me, retirement was just getting to do what I want to do...….all day long


Knee pads. Last time I wore knee pads I was in the cotton patch pulling bolls.


----------



## Ruthanne

When you're retired what you do with your time is whatever you want.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> When you're retired what you do with your time is whatever you want.


I was just curious as to what people did to fill the time all day every day.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Yesterday, we had to hire a large truck following a breakdown of one of our own. Our vehicle was repaired and is roadworthy again meaning that the hired truck can be returned. But it has to be back at seven am or our company will have to pay for an extra day's hire. Our warehouse manager has the appropriate licence to drive the vehicle so he was doing the job of returning it. That meant that someone had to pick him up at the hire centre and bring him back, a task that fell to yours truly.
> Up and out by half six this morning, how I loved it, seeing the early starters, the early bus that went by, people stopping off to buy a newspaper, coffee or a sandwich. All that energy, it was wonderful. For those who are more than happy to see the back of it, good luck to you, enjoy the slower pace of life, but for me, that time is still a long way off.


well for sure you didn't see many doing those things during this lockdown...wait until Monday the glorious 12th, when so many people are back to work again for the first time in months and all the shops and salons and gyms etc are open again....

and btw now it's only 8 days till I retire officially...


----------



## digifoss

At 66 I'm still working.  I have a great job so it's also enjoyable, not really like work.  We had talked one time about me retiring when I was 65 but then our oldest son got divorced and got sole custody of his two small kids and they moved back home with us, I guess I would say life happened so I decided to work a little longer.  Not a lot of time for gardening and such but there is always lots of things going on at home.  Overall, it's been a good thing for us.


----------



## NewRetire18

Depends on personality type, really. Type A's either wither up and die of boredom, go back to work, or corral their energy for Type-A pursuits. 

Type-B's have an easier time of retirement, as true creativity is self-driven. They end up with endless lists of retirement options, none of which they can decide on.

Type-C's plan obsessively for at least 30 years before retiring, perfecting massive spreadsheets about picking the perfect spot to retire in. Once there, they write essays and articles about where to retire during their free time.

Type-D's aren't exactly sure if they are retired or not- but then again, weren't all that sure about work, either.


----------



## Knight

After working my  idea of retirement is about not doing anything that takes away from just enjoying being alive.  

I guess  I don't fall into any of the alphabet mentioned in post #180. Planned but not excessively. No lists, no set agenda for any day.  That started 26 years ago when the choice to walk away at age 54 from a position that paid well with excellent benefits knowing it was a risk. Retirement is an unknown, filled with "what if's".  Were past quite a few of those "what if's".


----------



## Verisure

tbeltrans said:


> Thanks.  Since we didn't have beards in country (wouldn't have anyway due to the humidity and heat), having a beard back in the world could remind me that I really was home.  For a while there, that was important to me.
> 
> Tony


What do you mean "in country"? I was 3 years in the Army (one year in Vietnam) and we were never allowed a beard. After Vietnam, I still had 1½ years of active service left so I had to wait before I could grow a beard. And I did too. The day of my discharge I got started on it. Still have one .... ever since 1968.


----------



## SetWave

tbeltrans said:


> . . . having a beard back in the world could remind me that I really was home.  For a while there, that was important to me.
> 
> Tony


Same Same. Now, I'm clean shaven just about all over . . .


----------



## tbeltrans

SetWave said:


> Same Same. Now, I'm clean shaven just about all over . . .


It has been a LONG time since I heard "same same".  It is one of those "you would have had to have been there..." phrases to recognize it.

Tony


----------



## NewRetire18

tbeltrans said:


> It has been a LONG time since I heard "same same".  It is one of those "you would have had to have been there..." phrases to recognize it.
> 
> Tony


Nice Guitar!. Play much?


----------

